# Sigma zoom lens



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2013)

Howzabout this for a lens?

http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/sigma-releases-hilariously-oversized-zoom-lens-20090421/

This is absolutely mental! In saying that, if it were not for the price, I'd buy one


----------



## Alex The G and T (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome!

Except every time you try to get a shot of a distant bird; the SWAT team shows up on suspicion that you're trying to launch a rocket propelled grenade.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 8, 2013)

A 500mm f2.8 ? That explains the size - 200mm f2.8 is nice, but to maintain it over this range is incredible.

Mind you, you have to be careful with Sigma - they've made some nice lenses over the years, but they also made a dreadful 600mm f8 solid cat back in the days of MF.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2013)

I only have one Sigma lens - a 10-20mm  and it's probably the most used lens that I have. Don't know about the old days but I love the one I have


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 9, 2013)

They have come a long ways since their early budget lens days. I have had a few over the years and they have gotten steadily better (and more expensive but this really is an area where you do get what you pay for).

However I'd love to see how steady a photo you get holding it by hand as in the accompanying photo!


----------

